
Hiring a Cloud Engineer? Questions to Ask and What You Should Hear - astrojams
https://medium.com/aws-activate-startup-blog/hiring-a-cloud-engineer-questions-to-ask-and-what-you-should-hear-12a960d97163#.llw3ksuwi
======
ddukes
super useful.

